# big 4 day auction



## T (Jun 10, 2010)

big 4 day sale the last week in july and the first week in aug, it will be on friday and sat, he has bought, sold, traded for bout 50 years , hes bout 80 years old, has buildings full of stuff and hundreds of bottles, signs, it will be in rural hall, nc, 27045, by myres auction co.from east bend nc, i have seen these buildings and they are full from front to back, some stuff has been packed away a very long time, thanks glenn


----------

